# Is it the knot, or not the knot.



## Adam W. (16 Jan 2022)

The gallery of humble knots.

I've been trawling around for inspiration and came across this highboy from the Met collection. I've always liked the way knots deflect the grain of boards, but I normally chop them out for the firewood pile.

I think I might try to use them for some ornamentation next time.

The cabinetmaker who made this chest was obviously a connoisseur of the humble knot and has used them to great effect.







Does anybody use knotty stuff in their work?



https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/4283


----------



## paulrbarnard (16 Jan 2022)

Adam W. said:


> The gallery of humble knots.
> 
> I've been trawling around for inspiration and came across this highboy from the Met collection. I've always liked the way knots deflect the grain of boards, but I normally chop them out for the firewood pile.
> 
> ...


Isn’t the challenge of knots stabilising them over time? That chest has obviously stood the test of time but knots have a tendency to move at different rates to the surrounding wood.


----------



## Adam W. (16 Jan 2022)

I guess he's used stuff which was dried for a much longer period than we do today.


----------



## Jacob (16 Jan 2022)

Adam W. said:


> The gallery of humble knots.
> 
> I've been trawling around for inspiration and came across this highboy from the Met collection. I've always liked the way knots deflect the grain of boards, but I normally chop them out for the firewood pile.
> 
> ...


Not that I do anything remotely as refined as the above but yes, as long as it isn't on the edge where it might get knocked and drop out.
In fact if choosing bits for a project the basic rule is to choose the worst you can get away with i.e. including knots if they aren't deleterious, saving the other stuff for best. Basic stock keeping principles.
Within reason of course, or you could end up with lots of perfect firewood too small to use but too beautiful to burn!


----------



## Droogs (16 Jan 2022)

I use wood with as many knots in it as can be fitted on the board in nearly all my stuff. But then, when there are 1 or 2, people think they are defects but then go on to pay a high premium for a boards with 100s of 1000s in it and call it Burr. When making something and it has knots in, if stable or I can stabilise them then they are left in; if not then the knot is not


----------



## Woodmatt (20 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> I use wood with as many knots in it as can be fitted on the board in nearly all my stuff. But then, when there are 1 or 2, people think they are defects but then go on to pay a high premium for a boards with 100s of 1000s in it and call it Burr. When making something and it has knots in, if stable or I can stabilise them then they are left in; if not then the knot is not


May seem a dumb question but how do you go about stabilizing them ?


----------



## Droogs (20 Jan 2022)

Various ways from "Knot Stabilizer", Super glue (varying viscocities) to Resins.


----------

